# Help a valued forum member and musician grow his channel



## doctoremmet (Dec 13, 2020)

Hiya all VI friends,

It has come to my attention that my friend and fellow forum member @ThomCSounds Thomas Cacciapaglia needs just a couple more views and subscribers on his YT channel, in order to be able to monetize his hard work.

Thom is a gifted singer-songwriter, and in 2020 I have purchased a couple of his singles and albums on Bandcamp. Great stuff. His singing voice is something else, always goes straight to my soul.

On his YT channel he does reviews of VIs, sample libraries and effects plugins. He also sometimes does promos for Audio Plugin Deals. I like how Thom is not afraid to praise (and use!) some libraries that are generally frowned upon in some VI-C circles. Not naming any names hehe. 

Anyway... The chap needs some additional views and subscribers:






If my limited understanding of the French language doesn’t deceive me: current number of 772 subscribers needs to grow to 1000 and/or current number of 1718 hours of his material viewed needs to grow to 4000, which gets him in monetization territory. Don’t worry, he may be a French speaking Belgian fellow, his mastery of the English language is undisputed. I always figured he was from the UK.

So, if you -like me- have enjoyed Thom’s presence here, or have watched some of his content, maybe help the man out and watch one more. Or subscribe if you haven’t already. I have nothing but the utmost respect for people that are trying to make ends meet doing the thing they love most: composing and playing music.

Thanks!

Edit: apparently my command of the French language sucked, because I think I got those numbers all wrong. Hope they’re correct now


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 13, 2020)

https://youtube.com/c/ThomC


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## el-bo (Dec 13, 2020)

Was watching his 'Elixir' review, a couple of weeks ago. Thought I'd subscribed, but evidently not. 

Rectified!


----------



## Batrawi (Dec 13, 2020)

Subscribed! I actually now recalled that I've occasionally stumbled across some of his videos before I even knew he's a member here. He presents some useful content & reviews


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 13, 2020)

Batrawi said:


> Subscribed! I actually now recalled that I've occasionally stumbled across some of his videos before I even knew he's a member here. He presents some useful content & reviews


Thanks Batrawi. Appreciated!


----------



## cloudbuster (Dec 13, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I like how Thom is not afraid to praise (and use!) some libraries that are generally frowned upon in some VI-C circles.


I really like what he got out of the el-cheapo KH Virtouso Ensemble ($29 during the last sale on VSTbuzz some days ago).

Liked and subbed. Simple.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 13, 2020)

cloudbuster said:


> I really like what he got out of the el-cheapo KH Virtouso Ensemble ($29 during the last sale on VSTbuzz some days ago).
> 
> Liked and subbed. Simple.


Ssssttttthhhhh haha. Never mention the KH word out loud. Before you know it, we may attract Piet and all sorts of mayhem break loose


----------



## cloudbuster (Dec 13, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Ssssttttthhhhh haha. Never mention the KH word out loud. Before you know it, we may attract Piet and all sorts of mayhem break loose


KH like in K... H....? What about Sonivox?


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 13, 2020)

cloudbuster said:


> KH like in K... H....? What about Sonivox?


Yes yes. Read some of the KH threads. Those are *brutal*. You _never_ admit to liking KH on here 

As for Sonivox... I like their Eighty Eight and some of the old orchestral stuff. A lot of older forum members do too. I know Thom does too haha. So... apparently that’s still allowed...


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 13, 2020)

Subbed


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 13, 2020)

Trash Panda said:


> Subbed


Thanks!


----------



## re-peat (Dec 13, 2020)

cloudbuster said:


> I really like what he got out of the el-cheapo KH Virtouso Ensemble (...)



I couldn't help myself: I went and had a listen. *Have a listen too.*

_


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 13, 2020)

re-peat said:


> I couldn't help myself: I went and had a listen. *Have a listen too.*
> 
> _


Hi Piet. What a *pleasure*. Have you subbed yet? Because that’s what I started this thread for. KH bomb the relevant forum threads all you want. But have the common decency to leave this one alone. Thx mate.


----------



## Geomir (Dec 13, 2020)

Nice channel full of useful presentations! I also subscribed!


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 13, 2020)

Geomir said:


> Nice channel full of useful presentations! I also subscribed!


Thanks George! Btw people, have you checked Geomir’s debut album yet? It’s awesome!


----------



## Mornats (Dec 13, 2020)

Subscribed and will check out the vids later.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 13, 2020)

Awesome Mornats. Much obliged.


----------



## Geomir (Dec 13, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Thanks George! Btw people, have you checked Geomir’s debut album yet? It’s awesome!



Thank you do much!

But hey are you hijacking your own thread? Wait... It's yours! So you can do whatever you want, right?


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 13, 2020)

Geomir said:


> Thank you do much!
> 
> But hey are you hijacking your own thread? Wait... It's yours! So you can do whatever you want, right?


Hahaha. Sorry, I am sure Thom won’t mind. He doesn’t know I am doing this


----------



## Geomir (Dec 13, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Hahaha. Sorry, I am sure Thom won’t mind. He doesn’t know I am doing this


I really thank you (and Thom!) for this!


----------



## re-peat (Dec 13, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Have you subbed yet?



No, I haven’t subbed. And I’m not going to. Nothing personal, Thom seems to be building a nice channel and I wish him all the best with it, but I don’t subscribe to anything on YouTube (or anywhere else for that matter).

And I only KH’ed, by the way, because (1) you mentioned my name in combination with the words ‘brutal’ and ‘mayhem’ and (2) Cloudbuster’s enthusiasm piqued my interest. But trust me, I have no intention of spending another word on the subject. Not in this thread anyway. All in good time.

_


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 13, 2020)

Geomir said:


> I really thank you (and Thom!) for this!


Funny thing is, I am proud of the people I know on this forum who are as productive as you are, and who go to great lengths to follow their musical paths. I know that it isn’t the easy path, so I highly respect all composers and musicians like yourself, Geo. Besides, your album is actually *good*


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 13, 2020)

re-peat said:


> No, I haven’t subbed. And I’m not going to. Nothing personal, Thom seems to be building a nice channel and I wish him all the best with it, but I don’t subscribe to anything on YouTube (or anywhere else for that matter).
> 
> And I only KH’ed, by the way, because (1) you mentioned my name in combination with the words ‘brutal’ and ‘mayhem’ and (2) Cloudbuster’s enthusiasm piqued my interest. But trust me, I have no intention of spending another word on the subject. Not in this thread anyway. All in good time.
> 
> _


No problem Piet. Thanks for the contributions. Good luck with not-subscribing! Whatever makes you happy.


----------



## Geomir (Dec 13, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Funny thing is, I am proud of the people I know on this forum who are as productive as you are, and who go to great lengths to follow their musical paths. I know that it isn’t the easy path, so I highly respect all composers and musicians like yourself, Geo. Besides, your album is actually *good*


I cannot thank you enough for your generous words and for your support. It's true that when you have only your late evenings (and some weekends) free, you need to put all your dedication and passion for that. It's a long way with good and bad days. But it's so obvious that you already know and understand that.


----------



## kleotessard (Dec 13, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> https://youtube.com/c/ThomC


+1 😉


----------



## ThomCSounds (Dec 20, 2020)

Hey everyone! 

Looks like I'm a bit late to the game here . I took a little break from sample library reviews, but I'm preparing new content for the coming year! I'm gonna tell you a bit about me and about what's in the cards for the near future.

I didn't know about this and I'm deeply humbled by @doctoremmet 's help! Thank you so much man. Thanks all of you. A lot of us are going through difficult times with the current crisis. A lot of my friends have lost their jobs, and at worst, other people I know who've been working in the music business for a long time are starting to lose hope. I hope you guys are doing well and holding on. 

I'd be lying if I said that it was an easy thing for me. I made most of my income as a busker before the pandemic. That is basically gone now. More and more venues are closing down and the live music scene here in Belgium has been pretty much put on hold for a year. I'm glad I started working on this channel, meeting incredible composers, collaborating with fantastic sample library / plugin developpers and learning from other fellow composers / producers.

I'm mainly a folk-pop-alternative singer-songwriter. I'm not an expert at composing for film though I feel like I've improved quite a bit in the past few months thanks to all the great content that's out there. My channel has both affiliate and non-affiliate content. I take time to choose the libraries I review, read the manuals (yes I do! :D ), and do some research on the company / developer every time I make a video. 

I try to keep a positive vibe in my videos, doing a 12min rant on how crap a library sounds really isn't my cup of tea. In the end, I just appreciate the developer's time and effort to put together a collection of sounds. Some YouTubers do a good job at making more controversial reviews, and they also have their place in the world of sample library reviews, as long as there's respect towards the dev's and other composers.

I like plugins and libraries that are less popular. I often work with Nomad Factory plugins, I've used SONIVOX Orchestral Film Companion in some of my tracks, I love Concert Strings 2 by Kirk Hunter and love working with Sampletank 4. Talking to @doctoremmet about this, I love the sound of great music, no matter the libraries used. And I think the same goes for the audience. 

I'm doing a bit of a challenge, trying to reach monetization on my channel by 1st Jan 2021. While I'm not in favour for Follow for Follow / Like for Like, this goal is more like a psychological boost to help my channel grow in the next year. 
If @doctoremmet is ok with this, I'll do a (daily?) recap on how it's going from now til 1st Jan. I've been uploading new tracks on my channel, and we can discuss the sample libraries / plugins used here.

No problem about hijacking the thread haha! I'll check @Geomir 's music! Thanks again @doctoremmet for doing this and thanks to all of you for your great help (and for reading this pamphlet)!


----------



## ThomCSounds (Dec 20, 2020)

Here's where we're at for now! Would you guys be ok if I added your Vi Control name to the next updated pic?


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 21, 2020)

ThomCSounds said:


> If @doctoremmet is ok with this, I'll do a (daily?) recap on how it's going from now til 1st Jan. I've been uploading new tracks on my channel, and we can discuss the sample libraries / plugins used here.


For sure Thom! Do whatever is necessary. My only goal here was to reach somewhat of a helping hand!


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 21, 2020)

ThomCSounds said:


> Here's where we're at for now! Would you guys be ok if I added your Vi Control name to the next updated pic?


Absolutely, add my name!


----------



## ThomCSounds (Dec 21, 2020)

Some nice progress today! Looks like tomorrow will be a great one too


----------



## John Longley (Dec 22, 2020)

Done, solid channel.


----------



## ThomCSounds (Dec 22, 2020)

John Longley said:


> Done, solid channel.



Thanks a lot John! It's greatly appreciated  Do you mind if I mention your name to thank you for supporting my channel on my next visual / digital poster?


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 23, 2020)

Whoa Thom... Steve Rachmad, AKA Sterac loves your single on Facebook!






That guy has made some of my favourite techno records.


----------



## ThomCSounds (Dec 23, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Whoa Thom... Steve Rachmad, AKA Sterac loves your single on Facebook!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I must admit that I wasn't familiar with his music at all. It's great to see that you're a big fan of what he does, I've just had a listen to some his tracks, really inspiring stuff!


----------



## re-peat (Dec 24, 2020)

Small world. I did the artwork for most of Steve Rachmad's releases on the Music Man label. Some examples:


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 25, 2020)

re-peat said:


> Small world. I did the artwork for most of Steve Rachmad's releases on the Music Man label. Some examples:


That is awesome. I have most of this! Steve has made some great music. I talked to him some more yesterday. Turns out he’s been busy trying to find his way around in virtual orchestration since the lockdown. Such a musical hero and a very nice fellow. Thanks for posting this Piet!


----------



## ThomCSounds (Dec 29, 2020)

Hey everyone!

I'd like to thank you all for helping me out so far . We're 10 subscribers away from hitting the 1000 mark. It's pretty symbolical, and it doesn't mean much in terms of monetization (since it'll likely be a slow start) but it's a very nice psychological boost to start the year with.

Don't hesitate to subscribe if you haven't done so and to watch some of my videos to get to monetization.

Here's my channel : www.youtube.com/c/ThomC

Thank you!


----------



## ThomCSounds (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## dbudimir (Dec 29, 2020)

ThomCSounds said:


>


Nice! Congrats 🍾


----------



## el-bo (Dec 29, 2020)

Well done!


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 29, 2020)

Awesome Thom! Happy for you! ❤️


----------

